# Here’s what a typical day of work looks like on iHealth for me.



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Thought it was kinda cool. Didn't know it recorded all this data.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

There are much worse....you could be working in Greece.....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

My buddy from work showed me this a while back and says what do you think all this data is tracked for? I said I don't know I guess for people who are interested?..

.. without skipping a beat he says, 'Yeah right, it's probably so big brother knows which of us are going to scramble the fastest when they come to luck us all up LOL  (He was joking but we both had a nervous chuckle haha)

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm sure Big Brother is also gathering further more detailed data from the numerous forums available that allow us the opportunity to share our lives with the govt.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s moving


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! That is a busy day!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wignorant said:


> Thought it was kinda cool. Didn't know it recorded all this data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna throw up...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> My buddy from work showed me this a while back and says what do you think all this data is tracked for? I said I don't know I guess for people who are interested?..
> 
> .. without skipping a beat he says, 'Yeah right, it's probably so big brother knows which of us are going to scramble the fastest when they come to luck us all up LOL  (He was joking but we both had a nervous chuckle haha)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


How many times do I hafta tellya - he's your *wuddy, *your *wuddy*!

Takes time to sink in I guess...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy from work showed me this a while back and says what do you think all this data is tracked for? I said I don't know I guess for people who are interested?..
> ...


Silly me haha! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

